# Desperately seeking long term let



## puertobanus (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi Forum,

My girlfriend and I went to Spain a few months ago looking for long term lets but didn't have much luck due to it being summer season.

We are now returning to Spain in November and looking to view properties within Marbella or Puerto Banus.

I've seen a few properties going for 400 - 500 euros which I know is quite cheap but considering the current climate we are hoping we can pick up a nice bargin. We are seeking anything from a 1 bed flat in an urbanisation upwards, we want something in the town or near to it.

We are both 30+, clean and tidy and have incomes from England and would be willing to undertake any credit checks / reference agencies, we also own a house in the UK.

If you have anything available please message me or reply here, this is not a starry eyed holiday blues post we are deadly serious about moving to Spain but can't seem to find anything available, I've spent a lot of time browsing Spanish property sites only to find they are either abandoned or contain listings that are years old. Do you guys not have anything like rightmove.co.uk in Spain? 

Please help, thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Try googling "long term rentals in Marbella", see what you can find?

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

puertobanus said:


> Hi Forum,
> 
> My girlfriend and I went to Spain a few months ago looking for long term lets but didn't have much luck due to it being summer season.
> 
> ...


yes, lots of sites


Pisos en alquiler en toda España, pisos Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com

Español Inmueble en alquiler, Español Inmueble en alquiler

idealista.com — casas y pisos, alquiler y venta. anuncios gratis


----------



## puertobanus (Oct 2, 2010)

jojo said:


> Try googling "long term rentals in Marbella", see what you can find?
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi JoJo,

I've aleady tried this but most of the sites are either abandoned or only feature luxury villas for 1000 EUR +, that's a little out of our price range.

I was hoping there was some property owners on this forum that have empty properties to fill.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

puertobanus said:


> Hi JoJo,
> 
> I've aleady tried this but most of the sites are either abandoned or only feature luxury villas for 1000 EUR +, that's a little out of our price range.
> 
> I was hoping there was some property owners on this forum that have empty properties to fill.


There are one or two posters on here from Marbella and they may know of somewhere, but as far as I know they dont own properties to rent

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

puertobanus said:


> Hi JoJo,
> 
> I've aleady tried this but most of the sites are either abandoned or only feature luxury villas for 1000 EUR +, that's a little out of our price range.
> 
> I was hoping there was some property owners on this forum that have empty properties to fill.


on the first link I gave you I just found a 2 bed in Marbella for 450 euros/month

I tried to put a direct link but it will only link to the main page - you'll have to use the search facility on the site itself


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

There are plenty of properties roughly in your price range on google. I've been looking for a place in a different area, but have seen Marbella properties on my travels thru the net! So have a look and if nothing els they'll give you ideas of what you're likely to get for your money. 

TOP TIP: Dont sign up for anything until you've seen it "in the flesh"!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## puertobanus (Oct 2, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes, lots of sites
> 
> 
> Pisos en alquiler en toda España, pisos Madrid y Barcelona - Enalquiler.com
> ...


Cheers mate, you are an absolute star, I saw hundreds of properties all within our price range.

Although I've managed to figure out what the majority of Spanish words mean on the sites I still am not able to have a conversation with a Spanish person. So this leads me to the next problem, when we are in Marbella, how can we communicate with these Spanish landlords? Although I'm eager to learn Spanish I can't see it happenening in a month!

Is there any service that can help us?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

puertobanus said:


> Hi JoJo,
> 
> I've aleady tried this but most of the sites are either abandoned or only feature luxury villas for 1000 EUR +, that's a little out of our price range.
> 
> I was hoping there was some property owners on this forum that have empty properties to fill.


You won't get much luxury in this area for 1000 euros....start at 1500 euros and you might find something reasonable.
You can find apartments for around 600 - 900 euros but they are generally Alcatraz-like constructions with shared pool and often with a constant turnover of occupants.
If your budget is limited you could try somewhere like San Pedro de Alcantatra.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

puertobanus said:


> Cheers mate, you are an absolute star, I saw hundreds of properties all within our price range.
> 
> Although I've managed to figure out what the majority of Spanish words mean on the sites I still am not able to have a conversation with a Spanish person. So this leads me to the next problem, when we are in Marbella, how can we communicate with these Spanish landlords? Although I'm eager to learn Spanish I can't see it happenening in a month!
> 
> Is there any service that can help us?


I dont mean to sound unkind, but we've all been in this position. I couldnt speak a word til I moved out here three years ago and even now, I'm not fluent by any stretch!. If you're planning to move out here and start a business, then you'll need to find a way!


Jo xx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

puertobanus said:


> Cheers mate, you are an absolute star, I saw hundreds of properties all within our price range.
> 
> Although I've managed to figure out what the majority of Spanish words mean on the sites I still am not able to have a conversation with a Spanish person. So this leads me to the next problem, when we are in Marbella, how can we communicate with these Spanish landlords? Although I'm eager to learn Spanish I can't see it happenening in a month!
> 
> Is there any service that can help us?


I would strongly advise booking yourselves into a hotel and inspecting every property offered in that price range before you commit. 
Also...make sure you have a properly-drawn up legally-binding rental contract.
Don't worry too much about language .....money has a strange way of easing communication.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I dont mean to sound unkind, but we've all been in this position. I couldnt speak a word til I moved out here three years ago and even now, I'm not fluent by any stretch!. If you're planning to move out here and start a business, then you'll need to find a way!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


nor could I speak Spanish but I managed too

there are always translators around - but eventually you realise your money is better spent on lessons in the long run

I spent an absolute fortune (it seemed at the time) on hours & hours of lessons in an intense course

I'm sure I've saved much more than I spent in the long run


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I would strongly advise booking yourselves into a hotel and inspecting every property offered in that price range before you commit.
> Also...make sure you have a properly-drawn up legally-binding rental contract.
> Don't worry too much about language .....money has a strange way of easing communication.


excellent advice re viewing the property

make sure the contract is in Spanish or it isn't legal


and if they have translated it into English for you, make sure that you get an independent translation done too - I've seen English versions of contracts which bear little relation to the legally-binding Spanish version


----------



## Mattybaldy (Oct 3, 2010)

Can't post links as I am a new member, but kyero is a good site for longterm rentals.

It's kyero dot com.


----------



## puertobanus (Oct 2, 2010)

jojo said:


> I dont mean to sound unkind, but we've all been in this position. I couldnt speak a word til I moved out here three years ago and even now, I'm not fluent by any stretch!. If you're planning to move out here and start a business, then you'll need to find a way!
> 
> 
> Jo xx


Hi Jo

I am not coming to Spain to start a business, nor am I coming to Spain to work. I already have a job that I do from home via the internet. 

I have visited a number of countries in Europe and found the best way to learn a language is by interacting with native speakers.


----------



## puertobanus (Oct 2, 2010)

Is it possible for us to hire a translator to spend some time with us ringing up landlords and helping us with contracts, have any English people or English speakers set up such a business that anybody knows of?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

puertobanus said:


> Ji Jo
> 
> I am not coming to Spain to start a business, nor am I coming to Spain to work. I already have a job that I do from home via the internet.
> 
> I have visited a number of countries and Europe and found the best way to learn a language is by interacting with native speakers.



I interact a fair bit and I'm slowly getting there. Its a painful process at my age tho. I actually surprise myself at how much I do know, altho I occasionally go blank and cant even remember my own name!!!

The point is, if you're using an agent, most of those speak english - in fact a lot of them are English. If you're going direct to the landlords, again most of them will know enough english for you to sort of communicate, especially if you're face to face. One other thing, the actual contract must be written in Spanish for it to be legal - obviously you can translate that either thru the agent or solicitor

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

puertobanus said:


> Is it possible for us to hire a translator to spend some time with us ringing up landlords and helping us with contracts, have any English people or English speakers set up such a business that anybody knows of?


there are tons of us that do that all over Spain

look in local English language newspapers or shop windows

I'm not sure what the local ones are in Marbella - but they're bound to be online




google is your friend


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I interact a fair bit and I'm slowly getting there. Its a painful process at my age tho. I actually surprise myself at how much I do know, altho I occasionally go blank and cant even remember my own name!!!
> 
> The point is, if you're using an agent, most of those speak english - in fact a lot of them are English. If you're going direct to the landlords, again most of them will know enough english for you to sort of communicate, especially if you're face to face. One other thing, the actual contract must be written in Spanish for it to be legal - obviously you can translate that either thru the agent or solicitor
> 
> Jo xxx


& of course there's that!!


I really wouldn't trust the agent to translate the contract though


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

puertobanus said:


> Is it possible for us to hire a translator to spend some time with us ringing up landlords and helping us with contracts, have any English people or English speakers set up such a business that anybody knows of?


Before you worry too much, first of all if you email landlords, then your PC can translate it for you, and there are an awful lot of landlords who are English - you'd be surprised. I'm house hunting at the moment and I have spoken to lots of landlords and they have all spoken english or been english - as have the agents! In fact thats an embarrassing one. I phone up, use my very best spanish to enquire about the property and the answer on the other end of the phone is "Hello love, you're English arent you"!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

puertobanus said:


> Is it possible for us to hire a translator to spend some time with us ringing up landlords and helping us with contracts, have any English people or English speakers set up such a business that anybody knows of?


Xabiachica on here speaks and write fluent Spanish, but there is also now a generation of British kids/young adults who have lived in Spain most of their lives and are totally bilingual. You'll find that its not a problem to communicate

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Xabiachica on here speaks and write fluent Spanish, but there is also now a generation of British kids/young adults who have lived in Spain most of their lives and are totally bilingual. You'll find that its not a problem to communicate
> 
> Jo xxx


yes - very true

& there's nothing better than local knowledge either, as these young adults will also probably know a lot of people in the community

as with so much in Spain, the best of everything is _boca a boca_ - word of mouth


----------



## Benidormtipster (Oct 3, 2010)

plus the locals love it if you at least try to speak the lingo


----------



## johnnyvegas (Sep 19, 2010)

> plus the locals love it if you at least try to speak the lingo



people always say that ,but its not always true, in my experience - some get very irritated...in fact they are all different,like everyone else around the world


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

johnnyvegas said:


> people always say that ,but its not always true, in my experience - some get very irritated...in fact they are all different,like everyone else around the world



Yes, but if you always give it a shot, are pleasant and always smile it helps. I dont think I've ever had anyone show their irritation to me when I struggle - even the grumpy bag in Mercadona gives me a slight smile when I wish her "buenas nochas" in the mornings lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm curious as to what kind of property you can get for 400 euros in Marbella....
Next to the all-night bar? Or the bus station? Or the municipal abbatoir?
We paid 900 euros exclusive of utilities two years ago for a not very pleasant two bedroomed piso with a tiny garden ten minutes from Puerto Banus end of Marbella. We discovered that a fair rent would have been around 700 euros but when we left it was advertised at 850 euros...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Well altho prices have dropped a tad, that old adage; "You get what you pay for" holds firm!!! I know, I've been looking, and another thing, DO NOT BELIEVE PHOTOGRAPHS - THE CAMERA LIES!!!!

...And heres another thing. I found the most beautiful, perfect property the other day, it seemed fairly cheap for what it was. I went and looked at it and it was lovely. I was all set to sign up. I took my OH and the kids for a look just before signing and.......... by pure fluke my son noticed a door that was locked, it sounded as if there was a dog/something scratching behind it. So we pushed the landlady (spanish and who was with us) for more info and it transpired that she had a male friend/tenant and his dog who lived in the sotano (basement) and she had every intention of letting him stay with his dog, sharing our front door, gardens, garage... He would have had full access to our living area at all times, We couldnt lock his door as it was his only means of getting in and out. We told her we werent comfortable with this and she wanted to charge us an extra 600€ a month if he left. she couldnt see a problem with him staying????

Jo xxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

jojo said:


> Well altho prices have dropped a tad, that old adage; "You get what you pay for" holds firm!!! I know, I've been looking, and another thing, DO NOT BELIEVE PHOTOGRAPHS - THE CAMERA LIES!!!!
> 
> ...And heres another thing. I found the most beautiful, perfect property the other day, it seemed fairly cheap for what it was. I went and looked at it and it was lovely. I was all set to sign up. I took my OH and the kids for a look just before signing and.......... by pure fluke my son noticed a door that was locked, it sounded as if there was a dog/something scratching behind it. So we pushed the landlady (spanish and who was with us) for more info and it transpired that she had a male friend/tenant and his dog who lived in the sotano (basement) and she had every intention of letting him stay with his dog, sharing our front door, gardens, garage... He would have had full access to our living area at all times, We couldnt lock his door as it was his only means of getting in and out. We told her we werent comfortable with this and she wanted to charge us an extra 600€ a month if he left. she couldnt see a problem with him staying????
> 
> Jo xxx


:confused2: loco!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well altho prices have dropped a tad, that old adage; "You get what you pay for" holds firm!!! I know, I've been looking, and another thing, DO NOT BELIEVE PHOTOGRAPHS - THE CAMERA LIES!!!!
> 
> ...And heres another thing. I found the most beautiful, perfect property the other day, it seemed fairly cheap for what it was. I went and looked at it and it was lovely. I was all set to sign up. I took my OH and the kids for a look just before signing and.......... by pure fluke my son noticed a door that was locked, it sounded as if there was a dog/something scratching behind it. So we pushed the landlady (spanish and who was with us) for more info and it transpired that she had a male friend/tenant and his dog who lived in the sotano (basement) and she had every intention of letting him stay with his dog, sharing our front door, gardens, garage... He would have had full access to our living area at all times, We couldnt lock his door as it was his only means of getting in and out. We told her we werent comfortable with this and she wanted to charge us an extra 600€ a month if he left. she couldnt see a problem with him staying????
> 
> Jo xxx


oh FFS!!!


is she crazy


----------



## puertobanus (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info so far, I've been looking on the spanish sites and from what I can see 400 - 500 Euro's will get you a 2 bed with a pool and balcony and inclusive of bills / communidad, a lot of them are in urbanisations but this is the sort of thing we want. The only downside I can see is a lot of them do not include internet, but after some research I've found out it's not 200 euros so the person who quoted that was mis-informing the forum.

If you move into puerto banus then you can only get a 1 bed for that price. We have rang a couple of land lords but only a few of them spoke English, it's now a case of finding a Spanish translator in the UK and one for when we arrive in Spain to view / exchange.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

puertobanus said:


> Thanks for the info so far, I've been looking on the spanish sites and from what I can see 400 - 500 Euro's will get you a 2 bed with a pool and balcony and inclusive of bills / communidad, a lot of them are in urbanisations but this is the sort of thing we want. The only downside I can see is a lot of them do not include internet, but after some research I've found out it's not 200 euros so the person who quoted that was mis-informing the forum.
> 
> If you move into puerto banus then you can only get a 1 bed for that price. We have rang a couple of land lords but only a few of them spoke English, it's now a case of finding a Spanish translator in the UK and one for when we arrive in Spain to view / exchange.


it can actually cost +/- 200 euros for an installation of Telefonica ADSL internet - it just depends if there is already a connection to the property

if there isn't wireless would be a cheaper option


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> it can actually cost +/- 200 euros for an installation of Telefonica ADSL internet - it just depends if there is already a connection to the property


And thereafter about 40 euros a month for line rental and ADSL.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> And thereafter about 40 euros a month for line rental and ADSL.


as long as you don't actually make any phone calls............


they do have special offers on all the time though - you just have to remember that the special offers don't last forever......


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> it can actually cost +/- 200 euros for an installation of Telefonica ADSL internet - it just depends if there is already a connection to the property
> 
> if there isn't wireless would be a cheaper option



I think if you look back you will think that I said that your total utilities bill could exceed 200 euros. Telefonica internet is around 70 euros, slightly less.
I don't recall anyone mentioning 200 euros for internet???


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> as long as you don't actually make any phone calls............
> 
> they do have special offers on all the time though - you just have to remember that the special offers don't last forever......



I pay Telitec 40 euros a month for ASDL and 200 minutes free calls to EU states.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I pay Telitec 40 euros a month for ASDL and 200 minutes free calls to EU states.


I couldn't remember anyone saying it costs 200 a month for ADSL either


I was talking about the Telefonica special deals, though


many companies including Telitec are much cheaper long term


----------

